# outlook 2003 imap sent items



## lrt (Oct 23, 2007)

i know how to create a rule to have my sent items moved to my IMAP sent folder http://support.microsoft.com/kb/198854. however, there is one small snafoo that doesn't look right. when the emails get moved they are now all listed with my email name instead of the email name of the person i am sending too. so in order for me too see who i sent the email to, i have to click on the email and look at it in the reading pane, instead of looking at it from the list (this becomes annoying to do). 

how do i fixed this?


----------



## lrt (Oct 23, 2007)

i haven't found a solution for this yet. i really don't think there is any way of fixing it. its just something outlook does and there is no way around it. i did find an email client that works great with imap. its called Evolution.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Thank you for your added information


----------



## nellypledge (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi, i know what you mean about the annoyances of Outlook and it's funny ways. The IMAP sent to folder problem you speak is just a choice of views. If you select the sent items folder in your IMAP mail and then click View->Arrange By->Current View->Sent To that should then change things to a more logical system that they should have set as default. Who needs to know that it's sent from you on every message. Surely that goes without saying.


----------

